# Hanging on metal studs



## tricounty dwall

If u are hanging on 20 guage metal interior. Which screws do u prefer. Sharp points or self tappers?


----------



## victorydrywall

I only use self tappers on 18ga and heavier. Pointers should be fine on 20 ga studs.


----------



## tricounty dwall

yeah thats what i was thinking. Im used to 25 ga. Ty


----------



## joepro0000

fine thread screws - 1-1/8"


----------



## d-rock

we use 1-1/4" zinc self drilling (silver screws) for 5/8 rock. they cut real quick and tight.
on 25ga we use fine thread with no self drill.
the seld drill is a must for 20ga, MUCH FASTER.


----------



## Drywall Yard

I tell my guy's to use fine thread (sharp points) on 25ga. When using 20ga EQ studs use fine thread or dual thread because drill points will strip through if your not carefull. The mistake happens when you are using a true 20ga stud (.034 steel) or structural 20ga and the sharp points have a tough time getting through. Drill points can be used for these aplications. The 20 ga eq studs mic out anywhere from 19-27mil.


----------



## grid ninja

*screw fast*

Sharp screws are the fastest, and best win ever possible. especially on board you can push on with your body weight. thin switch to drillers for top out and harder to reach places. I always yous sharps on 20 gage if possible. sharps are a Little cheaper. drillers are for sissies on 20 gage.


----------



## drywallOne

s-12 drywall screws come with a drill point on them...they cost a little more but are well worth it to the person installing the drywall,if its a tru 20 ga stud it will not strip...you can get them galvanized and steel


----------



## PainterJoe

drywallOne said:


> s-12 drywall screws come with a drill point on them...they cost a little more but are well worth it to the person installing the drywall,if its a tru 20 ga stud it will not strip...you can get them galvanized and steel


I'm with you on this, drywallOne. And I prefer the galvanized over the steel just because it's what my dad always used. 

Habit and tradition go a long way in a second-generation business.
-
_______________
-
Roofing Indianapolis is a full-time job, too.


----------



## Drywall_King

i love fine thread screws .. gotta screw outside the bevel to prevent stripping though


----------



## A1rocker

Drywall_King said:


> i love fine thread screws .. gotta screw outside the bevel to prevent stripping though


 weve only had trouble with stripping on 25ga especially rc1 channel


----------



## smisner50s

Coarse thread drywall screws will work good on25ga


----------

